# Tuer de mes propres mains



## Souxie

J'aurais tué des chatons et des dauphins de mes propres mains pour être avec toi.

*I would have killed kittens and dolphins with my own hands to be with you.*

Grammaticalement, est-ce correct? Et au niveau de l'image, pour des anglais, c'est clair?


----------



## Bordelais

"with my bare hands" is the more idiomatic expression.


----------



## Glasguensis

C'est vrai qu'on dit "with my bare hands", mais en fait c'est assez compliqué de tuer un dauphin comme ça! Je dirais plutôt "I would have *personally* killed kittens and dolphins to be with you"


----------



## Gwan

I (personally) prefer 'with my bare hands'. Yes, it would be difficult to kill a dolphin that way, but I'm hoping Souxie's not intending to carry out this project anyway


----------



## staticmouse

It sounds like a slightly strange thing to say in English.
It could be more natural to say something like:

I would have done anything to be with you
I would have climbed mountains to be with you


----------



## Souxie

Ce n'est pas une expression idiomatique en français, c'est une façon de souligner l'intensité de l'envie. Je pourrais utiliser n'importe quelle image qui serait exagérée, comme escalader l'Everest ou marcher sur des braises. Pourquoi est-ce étrange en anglais? Vous pensez que grimper des montagnes est plus compréhensible? Est-ce une question de goût ou de culture anglaise?


----------



## Camis12

Je ne trouve pas l'expression plus étrange en anglais qu'en français. D'accord pour "bare hands" : pour moi, le fait que ce soit une manière difficile de tuer un dauphin souligne encore plus l'intensité.


----------



## Gwan

J'imagine que le problème que staticmouse a avec l'image est la violence et pas la difficulté de l'action. Personellement, je ne le trouverais pas trop romantique si quelqu'un me disait qu'il tuerait des chatons et des dauphins, mais à chacun son goût!


----------



## Souxie

Je comprends. L'humour est une chose personnelle. De plus, je n'aime pas les déclarations très sérieuses ou solennelles. Il y a peut-être d'autres images qui correspondraient. Que tueriez-vous de vos propres mains pour prouver votre attirance pour quelqu'un?


----------



## staticmouse

Exactly, Gwan!

If somebody wanted to be with me and thought the idea of killing dolphins and kittens would impress me, I don't think they'd be the one for me!

Surely it's better to say you'd make huge personal sacrifices, that you'd go to extreme lengths of effort and suffering - like climbing Everest for example - to be with someone rather than saying you'd kill a few cute animals if you had to!


----------



## Camis12

Gwan, ma deuxième phrase faisait référence au réponse de Glauguensis.  Je suis 100% d'accord qui d'escalader une montagne est traditionellement un activité plus romantique que tuer des dauphins


----------



## Glasguensis

Je pense que votre image marche aussi bien en angalis qu'en français. Néanmoins, le fait que c'est beaucoup plus facile à tuer un chaton qu'un dauphin avec vos propres mains me gêne un très petit peu. Je dirais plutôt "puppies and kittens with my bare hands".
Mais c'est vraiment votre choix - je vous assure que le sentiment est clair en tout cas.


----------



## Souxie

Mais, comment faire un peu d'ironie ici? Les anglais sont censés avoir un humour très fin, aux yeux des français


----------



## Gwan

Souxie said:


> Je comprends. L'humour est une chose personnelle. De plus, je n'aime pas les déclarations très sérieuses ou solennelles. Il y a peut-être d'autres images qui correspondraient. Que tueriez-vous de vos propres mains pour prouver votre attirance pour quelqu'un?



S'il faut tuer quelque chose pour l'amour... Peut-être 'I would slay fire-breathing dragons to be with you'. Mais bien sûre, si vous voulez dire chatons, dites chatons 

J'ai pas vu les réponses en haut... Pour un peu plus d'ironie, mois je le trouverai vraiment romantique et utile si je pourrais trouver un mec qui tuerais des araignées pour moi, parce que j'en ai très peur!


----------



## Souxie

Je suis une femme, et je m'adresse à un homme ...Ils n'ont pas peur des araignées, d'habitude, même s'ils sont anglais?


----------



## Gwan

Ah, pardon. Je ne sais pas, mais si vous en avez peur, c'est quand même un grand geste!


----------



## Souxie

hhmmm
So, maybe: I would have killed mygales and crocodiles with my bare hands to be with you (and know your scent, the way you kiss and everything else).
Do you still prefer some more romantic images?


----------



## Gwan

What's a mygale?


----------



## staticmouse

If you want irony, why not say:

I'd climb molehills to be with you!


----------



## Meille

Souxie, I thought "kittens and dolphins" was great! If that's your sense of humour, why not just go with it? If he doesn't think it's funny, maybe you're not meant for each other anyway...


----------



## Souxie

SCARING ANIMAL Mygale. 
I checked on the WR dictionary before using it. Is it a mistake?


----------



## Gwan

Oh lord! C'est possible que ça s'appelle 'mygale' en anglais et je connais pas le mot. Lui peut être non plus... C'est peut être pas exactement la même chose, mais il va sûrement savoir qu'est-ce que c'est un 'tarantula'. Et oui, maintenant c'est très romantique


----------



## Souxie

meille said:


> Souxie, I thought "kittens and dolphins" was great! If that's your sense of humour, why not just go with it? If he doesn't think it's funny, maybe you're not meant for each other anyway...


 
Sometimes humor needs time to be fitted (ce n'est peut-être pas très anglais, cette tournure), I don't want to sound crazy, but if someone would write that to me, it would make me laugh and like him/her a lot 

Maybe we should vote on it!


----------



## Meille

Souxie, I realy wish I hadn't clicked on your link; you should have put a warning! 



Souxie said:


> Maybe we should vote on it!


----------



## Gwan

Actually, I found it funnier when I knew it was coming from a woman, sounds more violent from a man...


----------



## Souxie

Yes, you're right, the fact that I'm a woman (and petite, girly with a tiny voice) is important. I should have said it.
If I was a man, I think that making non courageous things would be funny.
Well, now I'm struggled between tarentulas and crocodiles or dolphins and kittens...

PS: please correct my English


----------



## franc 91

How about - Just to be with you I could have killed a dozen dolphins and drowned as many kittens?


----------



## philosophia

Being cautious, I didn't check Souxie's link but if there's an image of the "thing" you should definitely put a warning Souxie, or you might kill an innocent wordreferencer by heart attack !  By the way, does inserting a link with your own hands count as killing with your bare hands ? 
More seriously, the image of killing dolphins and kittens seems clearly ironical and funny to me (but then, I'm more sarcastic than romantic), whereas killing "things" (sorry I can't even write the word) and crocodile sounds frightening - and impossible anyway.
Franc91 suggestion sounds good, does'nt it ?


----------



## Souxie

About franc's suggestion: It's better than with my bare hands, like a wild one in the jungle?
(I like "drowned" a lot, and it avoids the problem that killing kittens is easier than killing dolphins, as Glasguensis said (in case I would really wanted to do it))


----------



## Glasguensis

As I said earlier, I think puppies and kittens go together better than dolphins and kittens, regardless of your preferred method of despatching them  Another thought I had along the same lines was "I would have clubbed baby seals to death"

I think that violence towards animals (especially cuddly ones) is a lot more shocking to most British people than to the average French person, but having said that I completely understood what you meant the first time and found it cute and funny, and I'm quite sure that the intended recipient will too (and if he doesn't, better to find out that he's incompatible now than later!)


----------



## Souxie

philosophia said:


> By the way, does inserting a link with your own hands count as killing with your bare hands ?
> More seriously, the image of killing dolphins and kittens seems clearly ironical and funny to me (but then, I'm more sarcastic than romantic), whereas killing "things" (sorry I can't even write the word) and crocodile sounds frightening - and impossible anyway.
> Franc91 suggestion sounds good, does'nt it ?



Ahah 
Definitely I'm more sarcastic than romantic, but in the amount of 85% of sarcasm and 70% of romantism. So I guess I have to show my power to kill innocent things with my own mental strength - either my cruelty (to kittens and dolphins) or my bravery (to tarentulas and crocodiles).
Still don't know what to kill with my bare hands...Maybe I should drown crocodiles and ...I don't know?


----------



## Souxie

Glasguensis said:


> I think that violence towards animals (especially cuddly ones) is a lot more shocking to most British people than to the average French person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have to find something else, I don't want to be too agitator.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glasguensis

Incidentally, mygale doesn't exist in English. The infraorder of spiders is called *Mygalomorphae* but only experts would know this word. The members of the family are known by their individual names such as tarantula, funnel-web spider, etc.


----------



## Glasguensis

I know you don't want to be too provocative, but I think you should be yourself too. 

If you want to be completely politically correct you could wrestle an alligator (without harming the poor thing, of course ) and sleep in a room full of tarantulas.


----------



## Souxie

Yes, but then it would be less exciting to the mind. So you're right, I guess I should stick to who I am. Unless I find something better to express my feeling and personality!


----------



## philosophia

Glasguensis said:


> If you want to be completely politically correct you could wrestle an alligator (without harming the poor thing, of course ) and sleep in a room full of tarantulas.


Aren't there TV shows where people already do that? 
In my opinion, if you want to be ironic, you'd better stick to dolphins and kittens because the irony is obvious with such cute animals. [As said by the other members if the man doesn't realize you're expressing your feelings with a touch of irony and understatement, he's got to be dumb or insane. In both case, the best is to run away.]
I think killing alligators and "things" sounds more pompous - because less shocking - and more dangerous of course.
You could turn to baby seals of course, but you wouldn't want to incur Brigitte Bardot's wrath, would you?


----------



## classoneguy

Je sais que c'est un peu tard, mais ...
L'idée de tuer des chatons et des dauphins, c'est que, pour une femme, c'est très difficile, parce qu'ils sont si mignons, n'est-ce pas ? Ce n'est pas qu'elle est méchante ou quelque chose, mais plutôt qu'elle est tombée si amoureuse. Alors, à cause de cela, elle ferait n'importe quoi.
Alors, je dirais que cette idée marche bien.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, Gwan, a "mygale" is a 'trap-door spider', a very venomous critter. " If you say "I'd do anything to be with you!", let the person you're talking to imagine what that could be. Otherwise, "I'd walk through fire..." might be a possibility. 

Sorry, missed earlier posts - only read through page 1. Although my dictionary gave 'trap-door spider', I thought a 'mygale' was a tarantula! But "kittens and dophins" wouldn't work if the object of your affections was a member of the World Wildlife Federation or the ASPCA/RSPCA! (Good luck, though!)


----------

